# Proposal for youth hunt ban?



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

I am very much in favor of keeping the youth hunt as it is. It was modeled after youth hunts in other states which have a much higher rate of youth involvement. I think that it is a great way to get kids out hunting and introduce them to the outdoors. It is much easier to get a kid out when the weather is warmer still and you don't have to worry about them getting cold. 

And people that are complaining about this hunt messing up their hunting aren't complaining about the early doe season that runs the same weekend. As for it messing up the age structure of the deer herd, it is possible but I doubt that also. Does it really matter if the buck is shot by a youth in this early season or someone older during the regular season? We are trying to get the youth involved in hunting and not restrict them on what they can shoot. If we put restrictions on the bucks that can be shot we are turning them into trophy hunters instead or hunters in general. I think we are missing the whole intent of the youth hunt which is to get more kids interested in hunting for the future of the sport.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

dlehnert said:


> I am very much in favor of keeping the youth hunt as it is. It was modeled after youth hunts in other states which have a much higher rate of youth involvement. I think that it is a great way to get kids out hunting and introduce them to the outdoors. It is much easier to get a kid out when the weather is warmer still and you don't have to worry about them getting cold.
> 
> And people that are complaining about this hunt messing up their hunting aren't complaining about the early doe season that runs the same weekend. As for it messing up the age structure of the deer herd, it is possible but I doubt that also. Does it really matter if the buck is shot by a youth in this early season or someone older during the regular season? We are trying to get the youth involved in hunting and not restrict them on what they can shoot. If we put restrictions on the bucks that can be shot we are turning them into trophy hunters instead or hunters in general. I think we are missing the whole intent of the youth hunt which is to get more kids interested in hunting for the future of the sport.


 
well said!


----------



## alpena black dog (Oct 28, 2011)

tpcollins said:


> My wife said her brother told her that this year's youth hunt could get banned. I ran a search and found some clown from Royal Oak trying this very thing. I assume there's no support for this . . . ?
> 
> MI Rep. Jim Townsend (D-Royal Oak) to Ban Youth Hunting HB 4774



The youth hunt is ok, but why in the hell would the DNR schedule it during Bear Season? In the red oak area it takes six plus years to get a tag, plus hundreds of dollars in bait, plus many hours of work and miles driven to bait in a bear, and then the second day of the season the kids open up with rifles and send the bears into the swamp till way after legal shooting time has expired. That is just plain stupid on the DNR's part. And it needs to STOP.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

If you hunt bear on public land, bear hunting won't be screwed up at all. The youth hunt is only allowed to take place on private lands.

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Tron322 said:


> I had the right to participate in the youth hunt for two years growing up. I dodn't do it, something about being out there opening day (skipping school was always a plus) and hunting with dad on a level playing field is what I loved. I heard when the new rule came out it was so a bunch of deadbeat dads could take their kids out early (to say their kids were introduced to hunting) and still partake in whatever goes on at deer camps their kids weren't allowed to see.
> 
> I would sign it for the principle, my dad had hunts ruined by me and my sister growing up, but he still brought us out whenever we wanted to tag along. that is what helps retain hunters, not one weekend in September every year. I know there is a lot of good stories out there now, but I am proud to say my first buck was dropped on opening day when I was 14, when I have kids my hope is that they will also want that memory. but if they want to hunt deer during the duck openers, I'll do it if the rule is still there. guess I am as conflicted as everyone else.


I kinda agree,,, and can't help but chuckle thinking about all the hunts I ruined for my dad,,, and he still took me every time out. What a glutton for punishment... :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

hfitch said:


> If you hunt bear on public land, bear hunting won't be screwed up at all. The youth hunt is only allowed to take place on private lands.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:16suspect


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Royal Oak you say?
> 
> Pure Michigan: Royal Oak - YouTube
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with jealousy, and everything to do with hunter retention. Deer Hunting used to be an accomplishment, something a young hunter aspired to. Somehow this generation of hunters got it backwards.

First teach a kid to love the outdoors, whether in a canoe, boat or raft, from a tent, in hiking boots or carrying a pack, a fishing rod, a mushroom identification book, or binoculars, and when ready a .22 to hunt squirrels. 

The next step is skipping school and graduating to the opening day of deer season..............even if it's cold.

Somehow now there is this rush to Deer Hunt, and our youth hunters are so weak, we've got to do it before it gets cold and what if Little Johnny doesn't see a deer.................runs along the same line as everybody gets a trophy at the softball tournament.

Pretty soon all our deer hunters will be quad riding, box sitting, baiting mopes who know nothing about the outdoors and are out to "harvest" a Deer.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Has nothing to do with jealousy, and everything to do with hunter retention. Deer Hunting used to be an accomplishment, something a young hunter aspired to. Somehow this generation of hunters got it backwards.
> 
> First teach a kid to love the outdoors, whether in a canoe, boat or raft, from a tent, in hiking boots or carrying a pack, a fishing rod, a mushroom identification book, or binoculars, and when ready a .22 to hunt squirrels.
> 
> ...


 
Totally wrong. My daughter couldn't deer hunt till she was 12. She went at 12 and took a deer. She will be 16 in a few weeks and hasn't hunted since that day. Why? Cause she is heavily involved with athletics, school and everyday high school stuff. By the time it was legal for her to go she had other irons in the fire and it was too late to grab her as a hunter. She asked for years before she was 12 and she couldn't legally do it. My son at 8 last year got his first and he talks about wanting to go again this year almost everyday. You have to get them when they are young and its not everyone getting a trophy you still have to be patient, be lucky, and have the skill to close the deal when the opportunity presents itself. My only problem with the youth hunt is it runs with the early antlerless season. I wish it was just a weekend "for the kids only" Actually I wish it was a WEEK for the kids only. We need our kids to pass this along.

Ganzer


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Youth hunt not needed in my opinion and I have had two boys go through it. IMO the way to get a kid interested in hunting is to take them small game hunting at an early age. It can be warm with plenty of action and they don't have to sit still, or you can hunt in December if you choose. One week end a year won't do it. If you desire they can go with you during the regular season.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Totally wrong. My daughter couldn't deer hunt till she was 12. She went at 12 and took a deer. She will be 16 in a few weeks and hasn't hunted since that day. Why? Cause she is heavily involved with athletics, school and everyday high school stuff. By the time it was legal for her to go she had other irons in the fire and it was too late to grab her as a hunter. She asked for years before she was 12 and she couldn't legally do it. My son at 8 last year got his first and he talks about wanting to go again this year almost everyday. You have to get them when they are young and its not everyone getting a trophy you still have to be patient, be lucky, and have the skill to close the deal when the opportunity presents itself. My only problem with the youth hunt is it runs with the early antlerless season. I wish it was just a weekend "for the kids only" Actually I wish it was a WEEK for the kids only. We need our kids to pass this along.
> 
> Ganzer


Actually kind of proves my point....before 12 she was old enough hike, camp, canoe, fish, learn to appreciate and enjoy the outdoors.......hunting is just a step in the progression.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It's sad how many hunters want to ban the youth hunt or restrict them to doe's, Simply because the grown ups are worried they may kill or disturb "their buck".

Amazing how far this sport has fallen due to the big antler movement. Too many bone collectors now days, and a disturbing lack of Sportsmen. You guys are going to restict hunting right out of existance for a worthless piece of bone.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> It's sad how many hunters want to ban the youth hunt or restrict them to doe's, Simply because the grown ups are worried they may kill or disturb "their buck".
> 
> Amazing how far this sport has fallen due to the big antler movement. Too many bone collectors now days, and a disturbing lack of Sportsmen. You guys are going to restict hunting right out of existance for a worthless piece of bone.


Exactly what I've been thinking!!!
Josh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Actually kind of proves my point....before 12 she was old enough hike, camp, canoe, fish, learn to appreciate and enjoy the outdoors.......hunting is just a step in the progression.


 
I am not here to argue because my daughter did all those things. We camped trout fished, panfished, walked behind the setter inthe pheasant fields etc. She was tired of "watching Dad hunt" I think if she could have taken part in the harvest she would have been hooked a little easier. She got bored for such an active girl it was too late IMO.

Ganzer


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

bigbuck said:


> Youth hunt not needed in my opinion and I have had two boys go through it. IMO the way to get a kid interested in hunting is to take them small game hunting at an early age. It can be warm with plenty of action and they don't have to sit still, or you can hunt in December if you choose. One week end a year won't do it. If you desire they can go with you during the regular season.


So what you are saying is now that your kids are done with it no one else needs it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

2PawsRiver said:


> Has nothing to do with jealousy, and everything to do with hunter retention. Deer Hunting used to be an accomplishment, something a young hunter aspired to. Somehow this generation of hunters got it backwards.
> 
> First teach a kid to love the outdoors, whether in a canoe, boat or raft, from a tent, in hiking boots or carrying a pack, a fishing rod, a mushroom identification book, or binoculars, and when ready a .22 to hunt squirrels.
> 
> ...


very well said.If a kid wants to be a hunter he will be but the youth hunt is alot of kids that just go out so dad can shoot or see whats out there then they don't hunt any other time.and i know this from guys around my area.having youth hunt doesn't make many more kids get into hunting very smallper centage i would say.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> It's sad how many hunters want to ban the youth hunt or restrict them to doe's, Simply because the grown ups are worried they may kill or disturb "their buck".
> 
> Amazing how far this sport has fallen due to the big antler movement. Too many bone collectors now days, and a disturbing lack of Sportsmen. You guys are going to restict hunting right out of existance for a worthless piece of bone.


I'm all for kids hunting..Whats sad is the number of people who feel they need a special season because possibly they don't want to bother with them during the regular season.That might ruin or somehow take away from their own hunt.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

i wouldhave to say the three deer my son shot in the 5 times he has been out were more exciting for me then any i have shot.only thing now is he dosen't want to go and hes now 25 just dosen't care for it.like i said their either hunters or not youth season does not change most of their minds.not against just saying its not alot f help to get young hunters more into it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I remember when youth season started the same day as the adult season. Youth season or not oh well whats that knock of like 4 days of a 3 month season that kids can be out hunting? 

I'm a little more worried about the red than a youth season..

_Sec. 2. (1) Except as otherwise provided in this act, a person shall not purchase, carry, possess, or transport a pistol FIREARM in this state without first having obtained a license for the pistol FIREARM as prescribed in this section._
_(11) This section does not apply to a person who is younger than the age required under subsection (3)(b) and who possesses a pistol FIREARM if all of the following conditions apply:_
_(a) The person is not otherwise prohibited from possessing that pistol.FIREARM._
_(b) The person is at a recognized target range._
_(c) The person possesses the pistol FIREARM for the purpose of target practice or instruction in the safe use of a pistol.FIREARM._
_(d) The persons parent or guardian is physically present and supervising the person._
_(e) The owner of the pistol FIREARM is physically present._


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

steve myers said:


> i wouldhave to say the three deer my son shot in the 5 times he has been out were more exciting for me then any i have shot.only thing now is he dosen't want to go and hes now 25 just dosen't care for it.like i said their either hunters or not youth season does not change most of their minds.not against just saying its not alot f help to get young hunters more into it.


 Never know he may someday get back into it... At least you planted the seed


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

My daughter has been going hunting with me since she was 2 that's why she loves to go hunting not the youth season. Her first youth season was last year. It is a great time we camp with my friend and his daughters and we all have a great time. Youth season isn't about making sure kids get an opportunity to kill something its about allowing families to spend the time to teach and enjoy hunting to their children. I get real tired of all the @#$ hats thinking it some how is a sign of week children or its ruining their Buck hunting.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> It's sad how many hunters want to ban the youth hunt or restrict them to doe's, Simply because the grown ups are worried they may kill or disturb "their buck".
> 
> Amazing how far this sport has fallen due to the big antler movement. Too many bone collectors now days, and a disturbing lack of Sportsmen. You guys are going to restict hunting right out of existance for a worthless piece of bone.


Excellent


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Look at the pictures and the smiling faces of those kids from the youth hunt and tell me it doesn't get new hunters interested.

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/theganzer/2012-09-23_08-15-10_502_zpsfc65f6b7.jpg



This is my son from last years youth hunt. I apologize if he shot "your doe" he didn't mean it he just wanted to spend some time in the field with Dad and try to tag a deer.

Ganzer


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

I will admitt that since the DNR has allowed the parents to make the decision on when their kids can hunt it does change things. When the youth hunt was first set up kids couldn't hunt until they were of the legal DNR age to hunt which was much older than may other states and thus we didn't have a lot of kids getting involved in the sport because by the time they were old enough the kids had found other things to do. But now that we can take our kids out during the regular season and if we fell they are old and mature enough to hunt the parent can let them hunt now instead of just watching. The youth season is still needed because there are a lot of kids out there that don't have a parent to take them hunting and this weekend is a great opportunity for them to go hunting with a mentor.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> It's sad how many hunters want to ban the youth hunt or restrict them to doe's, Simply because the grown ups are worried they may kill or disturb "their buck".
> 
> Amazing how far this sport has fallen due to the big antler movement. Too many bone collectors now days, and a disturbing lack of Sportsmen. You guys are going to restict hunting right out of existance for a worthless piece of bone.


Well said. pretty sad when adults are worried a kid might out hunt them. I would like to see youth hunts every weekend thru october. for the kid who is not able to hunt one set weekend. truth be told most of you wont kill a deer anyway.LOL


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

billmitch said:


> Guys am I the only one that thinks this clown is after more then youth hunting? We need to get together and stop this pronto. I'll be sending emails to this bozo Monday morning.


 I ageree 100%. Problem with most of these posts is hunters are greedy and selfish. Whatever is good for them because they don't want noone shooting THEIR deer


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

All you guys saying "doe only" or it "needs APRs" are just being selfish. If you see a 12 year old kid with his first deer ever...weather it's a spike or a record book buck...and get mad that he/she shot it, then you are hunting for all the wrong reasons. It should be fun and not a competition for who can shoot the biggest deer all the time.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> All you guys saying "doe only" or it "needs APRs" are just being selfish. If you see a 12 year old kid with his first deer ever...weather it's a spike or a record book buck...and get mad that he/she shot it, then you are hunting for all the wrong reasons. It should be fun and not a competition for who can shoot the biggest deer all the time.


Well, I can't speak for the rest but I could not disagree more. For me, it's not about denying anyone the 'enjoyment' of shooting a deer . . . it's about 'fairness to fellow hunters'. 

I think most hunters would agree that having a firearm season first, before bow season would be a big advantage for those hunters whether they be young or old. I don't think it's fair to allow only some hunters this early hunting opportunity (when the deer are not yet 'educated').

I would guess the smiles on young hunter's faces would be just as great if their first deer was a nice trophy doe. Yes, I'm all in favor of helping kids share the hunting experience but I don't think they would be disheartened to a point of 'not wanting to hunt anymore' if their first deer was a doe.

I hunt for the enjoyment of just being out there and have a self imposed 6 or bigger rule. Furthermore, I do not in any way feel that this is some sort of competition between young hunters or old.

This early Youth Season could be used in conjunction with the 'Does only Weekend" to help keep the doe/buck population in check. Another suggestion or compromise might be having a duel Early youth Season. young hunters could have the choice of 'any sex deer hunt' but it must be with bows only or if you wanted young hunters to use a firearm, then make it does only.

I guessing part of the theory of the early deer season is there are more uneducated deer around at that time which increases the odds for the youngsters. That's fine but it seems to emphasize the point about 'fairness' for all hunters.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just let the kids shoot, big deer, small deer, bucks, does, fawns, whatever. I am a big boy I wont cry if a kid shoots my "big buck".


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

honk/quack said:


> Well, I can't speak for the rest but I could not disagree more. For me, it's not about denying anyone the 'enjoyment' of shooting a deer . . . it's about 'fairness to fellow hunters'.
> 
> I think most hunters would agree that having a firearm season first, before bow season would be a big advantage for those hunters whether they be young or old. I don't think it's fair to allow only some hunters this early hunting opportunity (when the deer are not yet 'educated').
> 
> ...


It's not about "fairness"...something is only unfair if you feel upset over a situation. If a youngster wants to shoot a spike...I say let him shoot a spike, if he wants to wait for a wall hanger...then let him wait. It doesn't matter to me. 

On the early doe subject...I think it is the worst idea we have for deer management. Late bread does wont give birth till late July. This means in mid sept when does season opens you are shooting the mothers of fawns that are 50days old. Do you think they learned the necessary skills to avoid predators and survive on their own? I'm not a biologist, but I say no. Wait till the late January season and shoot whatever you want.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Nuff Daddy said:


> All you guys saying "doe only" or it "needs APRs" are just being selfish. If you see a 12 year old kid with his first deer ever...weather it's a spike or a record book buck...and get mad that he/she shot it, then you are hunting for all the wrong reasons. It should be fun and not a competition for who can shoot the biggest deer all the time.


Wouldnt the kid have the same look in November, or is that look a September thang.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Wouldnt the kid have the same look in November, or is that look a September thang.


I agree let them hunt during the regular season, bow (I guess it's still called bow season), Gun, smokepole or the late doe season. No need to hunt deer in September


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> It's not about "fairness"...something is only unfair if you feel upset over a situation. If a youngster wants to shoot a spike...I say let him shoot a spike, if he wants to wait for a wall hanger...then let him wait. It doesn't matter to me.
> 
> On the early doe subject...I think it is the worst idea we have for deer management. Late bread does wont give birth till late July. This means in mid sept when does season opens you are shooting the mothers of fawns that are 50days old. Do you think they learned the necessary skills to avoid predators and survive on their own? I'm not a biologist, but I say no. Wait till the late January season and shoot whatever you want.


I don't think January would be a good idea either because then you're risking the harvest of a bunch of antlerless bucks...there definitely should be a youth season but I'd favor October or November over September


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> I agree let them hunt during the regular season, bow (I guess it's still called bow season), Gun, smokepole or the late doe season. No need to hunt deer in September


 
I agree. The idea is to get the kids interested in hunting at an early age and we desperately need more hunters entering the ranks, but if dad or mom want to get them involved why not take them out in the regular seasons.

I don't care if they shoot a nice buck or not but there was a time when November 15th came around it was a big deal now by then the deer have been hunted for 2 months.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Moms and dads do take them out in the regular seasons at least I do. I hunted for myself not with my daughter all of 4 days last year and I care far more about getting her an opportunity than getting myself one. A September season makes sense because the deer are not educated yet. The success rate for youths who are pre teens would be next to zero in bow season. Trying to get a full of energy 10 year old a shot at jumpy deer isn't easy. As far as fairness to other hunters goes that's funny are other hunters hunting in a stand with multiple people moving around trying to orchastrate getting a shot with a weapon they may not even be able to lift on their own. Let the kids have a season and September is warm and it helps to level the playing field.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

It's not fair to other hunters.

Let em hunt in November.

Make it doe's only.

Make em hunt with a bow.

Give me a break! These are children who have to have an adult within an arms reach the entire hunt. God bless them if they are fortunate enough to take part and punch a tag. Sept 1st there are guns going off all over for early goose season. September 15th there are small game hunters throughout the woods and human scent everywhere. the deer are no less "educated" than they are come October 1st. My only complaint of the youth season is it should be a full week at least. Some of you guys have to get over your own ego and relax. They are just kids and it's just a deer relax.

Ganzer


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

my opinion  early doe and youth need to get the boot.

We never had it before growing up, don't need it now.

I don't think it really get the kids/youth interested in hunting...if he or she likes hunting, they will like it. Having a early season really doesn't help. (might help some I guess,majority...No)

This was my kids biggest thing (I believe most youths or beginners)...they would hunt sometimes for days and hours without seeing a deer (I said, that's how it goes sometimes)...now that looses a kids interest or new hunter real fast. 
I'll ask want to go out hunting, No, i'm not sitting there for hours and days and see NOTHING! 
So in return both of my kids lost interest, along with my wife because of same reason...they might come back around (not sure,i'm trying..i gave up on wife.lol)
I think seeing deer is Way more impacted on new hunters than bagging a deer...bagging a deer is a bonus!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that the guys against the youth season have screen names with antler size themes..

Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> my opinion  early doe and youth need to get the boot.
> 
> We never had it before growing up, don't need it now.
> 
> ...


 
We didn't have smart phones, laptops or the internet either growing up so we shouldn't allow our youths to take advantage of those things right? Maybe when we have a cure for cancer we should deny it to future generations cause we didn't have so they shouldn't. You are selfish and jealous. Heaven forbid a child has thier own season which is 2 friggin days! 2 days and everyone wants to be jealous stop being a hater already.

Ganzer


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Good lord!
Just my opinion....

I didn't say I HATED it! Just don't think it helps


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I think seeing deer is Way more impacted on new hunters than bagging a deer...bagging a deer is a bonus!


 I will agree with this....

My son told me he's not sure if he really wants to hunt because we never see anything and would rather be fishing, ...Sure hoping the new regs change that... if not oh well.....we may not be in the woods but at least we'll be hanging together on the boat..


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Huntfish247 said:


> I am for the end of hunting bucks before the rut.
> 
> ALL pre-rut deer hunting should be doe only.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that makes no sense.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Huntfish247 said:


> I am for the end of hunting bucks before the rut.
> 
> ALL pre-rut deer hunting should be doe only.
> 
> ...


That's not actually how it works


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love to see the hunt banned, but this guy sounds like a Jack Wagon!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

bronc72 said:


> The minimum age to hunt deer for the vast majority of us Michigan hunters was 12 with a bow and 14 with a rifle, there was no problem recruiting new hunters.
> I am not against a youth hunt, just think the logic behind it is incorrect.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 i agree. i have a friend that has taken his son out hunting with him every season since the boy was six. he always enjoys himself, gets to hunt with his dad, and is just as happy when "they" get a deer as he would be getting one himself. teaching a youth about hunting should not be about the kill. it should be about the experiance. i see no advantage to a boy under 12 killing a deer.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

bronc72 said:


> The minimum age to hunt deer for the vast majority of us Michigan hunters was 12 with a bow and 14 with a rifle, there was no problem recruiting new hunters.
> I am not against a youth hunt, just think the logic behind it is incorrect.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Actually recruitment has been a problem. Hunter numbers have been dropping for decades in this state and nationally. Only in the last few years have numbers nationally increased and this has widely been attributed to more liberal hunting regulations and making it easier to get into hunting. More youth opportunities, mentor hunting for non youths and the like. As far as I'm concerned they should open the youth season to non youth apprentice hunters as well. The reason being it will allow those who haven't hunted before the opportunity to go hunting with experienced hunters and to get experience without having to deal with a woods full of hunters and possibly increasing there success rates. Many hunters don't realize how hard it is to be successful if your just entering hunting.


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

I definitely don't support it. A lot of good childhood memories were going out with my father and hunting. I learned a lot of things with him about the woods, hunting, tracking, etc. (especially to not drag my feet in the leaves while walking! :lol Coming from myself, a senior in college majoring in computer science, I know what the younger population is turning into. Everyone's on phones, computers, televisions, etc now days. If you can get a kid out away from that, that is a good accomplishment. I'm a pretty techy person and own a lot of electronics, but I never give up the chance to get out on the lake or in the woods. I also think it's getting to the point where younger children don't spend as much time with their parents. This last season out ice fishing I could probably count on my hands the times I saw a father and young son heading out on the ice to do some fishing. The times I did see it it made me feel good to see some father/son bonding time as I know from first hand the good times I had with my dad enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

IMO, any answer that restricts the harvesting of bucks during the youth hunt is selfish.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

steve myers said:


> very well said.If a kid wants to be a hunter he will be but the youth hunt is alot of kids that just go out so dad can shoot or see whats out there then they don't hunt any other time.and i know this from guys around my area.having youth hunt doesn't make many more kids get into hunting very smallper centage i would say.


 Some of the reasoning for/against is, well, interesting. Have to get them early? IMO and experience, either they are going to be hunters or they won't be plain and simple. I have 2 daughters one hunts and the other doesn't, neither one was exposed to the "special" youth hunt. Both have been exposed to the out of doors their entire childhood because both my wife and myself camp, fish, hunt, hike etc. We've never pushed anything on them as far as the outdoors are concerned, we allowed them to make their own decisions on whether they want to participate or not. And I agree with you Steve, we were sitting around with friends back when during Opening Day dinner and one friend of a friend spouted after a few that he took his son on the Youth Hunt, the boy fell asleep every morning and on the last moring the Ole Man slammed the 8 point that hangs on their wall with his sons name, date, and location where "the boy" dispatched the animal. Have the Youth hunt IMO, but as far as I'm concerned they (kids) will decide if its for them or not, not a special season.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

BTW he is for Universal Background Checks, I'm for prohibiting violent felons and the mentally ill (dangerous to themselves and others) from obtaining firearms. Bow Hunting for non violent felons "MAY BE" discussed but I haven't decided. He's not a gun guy.

http://votesmart.org/candidate/124169/jim-townsend#.UfaJYr7D9jp


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Why don't you guys saying the youth hunt is wrong because kids don't learn "the right way" like you did hunting with your fathers just not take your kids on the youth hunt?? Problem solved


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

IMO those hunters that are opposed to the youth hunt are the same people or "entitled hunters" that use terms such as "my deer". I would bet that most of that group is opposed to APR's as well. It boils down to one thing, GREED!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree with you as long as its a private land only affair. It's your land do with it what you will. However when I take my children out to the public land I want them to have a fair chance. No special circumstances required just a fair chance. I want their hunts to be improved or ruined by other hunters I want them to get wet/cold/hot and bored I want them to learn how it always has been and always will be in the whitetail woods


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

fowlpursuit said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you as long as its a private land only affair. It's your land do with it what you will. However when I take my children out to the public land I want them to have a fair chance. No special circumstances required just a fair chance. I want their hunts to be improved or ruined by other hunters I want them to get wet/cold/hot and bored I want them to learn how it always has been and always will be in the whitetail woods


It should be "fair chase" and "fair chance"no matter where they hunt, public or private. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

And for the record I agree with APR's I don't stake claim to particular deer ,never shot over a 6 point ,hunt public land exclusively started when I was 12 with my Dad. And absolutely love deer hunting


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

fowlpursuit said:


> And for the record I agree with APR's I don't stake claim to particular deer ,never shot over a 6 point ,hunt public land exclusively started when I was 12 with my Dad. And absolutely love deer hunting


Sounds like we have a lot in common 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Why don't you guys saying the youth hunt is wrong because kids don't learn "the right way" like you did hunting with your fathers just not take your kids on the youth hunt?? Problem solved


 i am now teaching my grandson to hunt, he will be with me in my blind .
and not until nov.15th. 
i don't get a special deal because i have outlived most of my hunting buddies,,,and he doesn't get one because he is still wet behind the ears.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd love to see this go bye-bye. Or like some others have mentioned put an APR on it or change the rule back to 12ys old w/bow and 14yrs w/gun.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Smith&Brownie said:


> I'd love to see this go bye-bye. Or like some others have mentioned put an APR on it or change the rule back to 12ys old w/bow and 14yrs w/gun.


Care to explain why?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Smith&Brownie said:


> I'd love to see this go bye-bye. Or like some others have mentioned put an APR on it or change the rule back to 12ys old w/bow and 14yrs w/gun.


The old 12 and 14 rules were completely random. There was no reason for those ages and many other states allowed the parent to decide when their child was ready to hunt. Because of this many hunters spoke to the dnr about changing the rule and they agreed. As far as getting rid of the youth season I can see no reason why. First youths have a low success rate and only make up a very small percentage of hunters so its not like they are slaughtering the herd. Second what's the harm? Does a couple of kids in the woods ruin others hunting a few weeks later? No it doesn't. I never noticed a difference between pre youth season and post youth season being introduced. I despised the old 12 and 14 rules because they were completely arbitrary.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

I read every post and talk about shocking. The youth hunt is a great thing, whats the big deal if a kid shoots a buck, any buck? You guys crying you never had a youth hunt, get over it. You act like the youth success rate is 100%, slam dunk. Its not. Im all for APR's, but for the youth let them shoot whatever they want. Oh and to the guys that know adults who have or do use the youth season as a means to shoot a buck, "they" are the problem, not the youth season.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

kenn1320 said:


> I read every post and talk about shocking. The youth hunt is a great thing, whats the big deal if a kid shoots a buck, any buck? You guys crying you never had a youth hunt, get over it. You act like the youth success rate is 100%, slam dunk. Its not... let them shoot whatever they want. Oh and to the guys that know adults who have or do use the youth season as a means to shoot a buck, "they" are the problem, not the youth season.


Kenn, I don't often agree with you (eg. MAPRs), but on this point we agree 100% (it was bound to happen eventually).


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

kenn1320 said:


> I read every post and talk about shocking. The youth hunt is a great thing, whats the big deal if a kid shoots a buck, any buck? You guys crying you never had a youth hunt, get over it. You act like the youth success rate is 100%, slam dunk. Its not. Im all for APR's, but for the youth let them shoot whatever they want. Oh and to the guys that know adults who have or do use the youth season as a means to shoot a buck, "they" are the problem, not the youth season.


It really surprises me to at the number of hunters against it. It's sad really...deer hunting should be about fun and not a competition for who can shoot the biggest buck like so many people have made it.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nuff Daddy said:


> It really surprises me to at the number of hunters against it. It's sad really...deer hunting should be about fun and not a competition for who can shoot the biggest buck like so many people have made it.


I wish we had a "like" button for this.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

kenn1320 said:


> I read every post and talk about shocking. The youth hunt is a great thing, whats the big deal if a kid shoots a buck, any buck? You guys crying you never had a youth hunt, get over it. You act like the youth success rate is 100%, slam dunk. Its not. Im all for APR's, but for the youth let them shoot whatever they want. Oh and to the guys that know adults who have or do use the youth season as a means to shoot a buck, "they" are the problem, not the youth season.


 I said I knew a guy who said he shot the buck, and I also said that I don't have an opinion on the hunt itself. My statement was my girls were not exposed to the "Youth Hunt" and that one of them hunts and the other doesn't. My point was they were both were exposed to hunting early and often and they made their own decision on hunting, the youth hunt didn't make a difference whether they will hunt or not. Either they like it or they don't (hunting). Where did all these hunters come from prior to the Youth Hunt then?


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Carpmaster said:


> I wish we had a "like" button for this.


+1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

shoelessjoe said:


> I said I knew a guy who said he shot the buck, and I also said that I don't have an opinion on the hunt itself. My statement was my girls were not exposed to the "Youth Hunt" and that one of them hunts and the other doesn't. My point was they were both were exposed to hunting early and often and they made their own decision on hunting, the youth hunt didn't make a difference whether they will hunt or not. Either they like it or they don't (hunting). Where did all these hunters come from prior to the Youth Hunt then?


There wasn't cable TV, Xbox, and IPhones 50 years ago. If you wanted to have fun you have to go out side...the majority of this generation sits in a chair, turns on the TV, and grabs their phone for fun. 
Things change.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Nuff Daddy said:


> There wasn't cable TV, Xbox, and IPhones 50 years ago. If you wanted to have fun you have to go out side...the majority of this generation sits in a chair, turns on the TV, and grabs their phone for fun.
> Things change.


 As they just graduated this past spring, they hunted when we hunted. As I mentioned in my original post "Have the Youth Hunt", my kids were not exposed to it, one hunts and the other doesn't. Hunting 2 weeks prior to 1 OCT has zero to do with whether they are going to like it or not. Whether they sit around the TV and play games or enjoy the outdoors is up to the parents IMO.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

shoelessjoe said:


> As they just graduated this past spring, they hunted when we hunted. As I mentioned in my original post "Have the Youth Hunt", my kids were not exposed to it, one hunts and the other doesn't. Hunting 2 weeks prior to 1 OCT has zero to do with whether they are going to like it or not. Whether they sit around the TV and play games or enjoy the outdoors is up to the parents IMO.


Wow! Someone else that gets it! Kids sitting on their behinds is the parents fault. Work ethic can be taught any day of the year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not saying it gets more kids into hunting...but it helps keep the interest of ones that already want to hunt. I did the youth hunt from 12-16. If I didn't have it, I would still hunt just the same as I do now. My little brother on the other hand likes hunting, but has the patients of a squirrel. I personally think without the youth hunt he would have quick hunting after not getting a deer for the first 2 years of hunting...but because of the youth hunt he shot 2 bucks and now looks forward to rifle hunting.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2006)

dlehnert said:


> I am very much in favor of keeping the youth hunt as it is. It was modeled after youth hunts in other states which have a much higher rate of youth involvement. I think that it is a great way to get kids out hunting and introduce them to the outdoors. It is much easier to get a kid out when the weather is warmer still and you don't have to worry about them getting cold.
> 
> And people that are complaining about this hunt messing up their hunting aren't complaining about the early doe season that runs the same weekend. As for it messing up the age structure of the deer herd, it is possible but I doubt that also. Does it really matter if the buck is shot by a youth in this early season or someone older during the regular season? We are trying to get the youth involved in hunting and not restrict them on what they can shoot. If we put restrictions on the bucks that can be shot we are turning them into trophy hunters instead or hunters in general. I think we are missing the whole intent of the youth hunt which is to get more kids interested in hunting for the future of the sport.


Plus 2 on that quote.


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the the it's not fair argument. Kids shouldn't be able to hunt until I can. If that's the argument for getting rid of the youth hunt than how about we get rid of the early bow hunt? I don't bow hunt so bow hunters shouldn't be allowed in the woods until I can rifle hunt. Seems like a good idea. Get rid of the bow hunt and everyone gets 2 weeks to hunt,any age,any legal weapon. Who wants to sign that bill? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Has nothing to do with jealousy, and everything to do with hunter retention. Deer Hunting used to be an accomplishment, something a young hunter aspired to. Somehow this generation of hunters got it backwards.
> 
> First teach a kid to love the outdoors, whether in a canoe, boat or raft, from a tent, in hiking boots or carrying a pack, a fishing rod, a mushroom identification book, or binoculars, and when ready a .22 to hunt squirrels.
> 
> ...


Exactly!
Seems to be the trend nowadays. Instant gratification.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

As a father who participates in the youth hunt with my son. I do not support banning it. Having two extra days for fathers to spend in the woods with their sons or daughters is priceless. Some of the comments in this thread are just absurd. Some of my favorites:

those kids are out there trying to steal "someone else's trophy buck"
Kids get an unfair advantage because the deer are less educated on September 21st than they are on October 1st.
I'm a deadbeat dad trying to show off to my son.
Its should be does only - if I can't shoot a buck why should some kid be able to.
Being able to hunt on Sept 21st vs. Oct 1 provides them with instant gratification and is the reason we have a society full of kids that don't have a work ethic.
We're not out there standing over a baitpile waiting for the trophy buck we saw on a trail cam to walk in because we're to lazy to do any actual real scouting. My son scouts with me, helps with all the equipment, practices with his rifle, bow, and crossbow. Come hunting season he has put more work in than most of the yahoos out in the woods. This whole idea that being able to hunt on Sept 21st provides him some sort of instant gratification is absurd. Just because you can get out in the woods a week early doesn't mean you're going to take a deer. My son passed on two deer last year. We've yet to see a deer during the youth hunt that he'd take.

Instead of being all up in arms about kids getting in the woods a week early, why don't you take a look at the so called "hunters" in our state who do nothing more than stand over a bait pile and then tell me who deserves a deer more.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

I think many have missed the point. This bill isn't about the youth hunt. It's using the youth hunt as a means to further an agenda... An anti gun agenda.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

cross3700 said:


> As a father who participates in the youth hunt with my son. I do not support banning it. Having two extra days for fathers to spend in the woods with their sons or daughters is priceless. Some of the comments in this thread are just absurd. Some of my favorites:
> 
> those kids are out there trying to steal "someone else's trophy buck"
> Kids get an unfair advantage because the deer are less educated on September 21st than they are on October 1st.
> ...


 Yahoo's, really? We don't hunt over bait piles either, but I'm not going to go out and call people that do "so-called" hunters or yahoos. I know quite a few that do hunt over bait and they do scout quite a bit, some more than I do which is all year. Actually they're good people most I call friend and have dinner with. I'm glad your son is being taught to be selective while hunting, I really don't like the saying "if its brown its down". I don't know just how much you hunt during the season, but if you're like a lot of people you're probably pretty busy with work and all and that's why you cherish those extra moments in the blind with your son. Hey I agree I wouldn't change a thing every moment I spent in the blind with my daughters I will cherish forever, they grow up fast. What is your feelings on shooting button bucks? I think it should be illegal, what say you?


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

billmitch said:


> I think many have missed the point. This bill isn't about the youth hunt. It's using the youth hunt as a means to further an agenda... An anti gun agenda.


 I think you're right. Its probably a strategy to find out just what some of the arguments are against it and now they have documentation of hunters actually that stating they're are against hunting in some form or fashion. I believe the congressman has a agenda we just don't know how he will use the info they gathered down the road. I'm for having the season, but some of the reasons some have for it are suspect IMO. Actually I think the season should go until 15 JAN, it is why I bought property in Arkansas, their Bow Season runs up to MAR.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Aug 9, 2013)

I see the Youth hunt as a scape goat, so dads can use it for an excuse, if you never taught your kid to enjoy deer hunting for what it is then use the free gift of the youth hunt, Id surely of loved to be hunting when 90% of the hunting population is not! Especially with NO restrictions!


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

cross3700 said:


> [*]Being able to hunt on Sept 21st vs. Oct 1 provides them with instant gratification and is the reason we have a society full of kids that don't have a work ethic.
> [/LIST]We're not out there standing over a baitpile waiting for the trophy buck we saw on a trail cam to walk in because we're to lazy to do any actual real scouting. My son scouts with me, helps with all the equipment, practices with his rifle, bow, and crossbow. Come hunting season he has put more work in than most of the yahoos out in the woods. This whole idea that being able to hunt on Sept 21st provides him some sort of instant gratification is absurd. Just because you can get out in the woods a week early doesn't mean you're going to take a deer. My son passed on two deer last year. We've yet to see a deer during the youth hunt that he'd take.
> 
> Instead of being all up in arms about kids getting in the woods a week early, why don't you take a look at the so called "hunters" in our state who do nothing more than stand over a bait pile and then tell me who deserves a deer more.


If the date of the youth hunt is not easier to see deer, then why not put it at the end of the year? On top of that you are forgetting about the fact that rifles can't be used on oct. 1. Other than that your not far off. I also suspect that your kid would hunt with or without the youth hunt. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

shoelessjoe said:


> Yahoo's, really? We don't hunt over bait piles either, but I'm not going to go out and call people that do "so-called" hunters or yahoos. I know quite a few that do hunt over bait and they do scout quite a bit, some more than I do which is all year. Actually they're good people most I call friend and have dinner with. I'm glad your son is being taught to be selective while hunting, I really don't like the saying "if its brown its down". I don't know just how much you hunt during the season, but if you're like a lot of people you're probably pretty busy with work and all and that's why you cherish those extra moments in the blind with your son. Hey I agree I wouldn't change a thing every moment I spent in the blind with my daughters I will cherish forever, they grow up fast. What is your feelings on shooting button bucks? I think it should be illegal, what say you?


Yahoos was probably a bad choice of words. However, for anyone who has hunted on public land here for a lot of years, you've probably run into some people you'd rather not share the woods with - rude, unsafe, disrespectful, etc. Those were the people I was referring to. You're correct most hunters are good people. We've always been selective when it comes to bucks. There are plenty of large does for meat. I've never taken a button buck or spike. I'm not going to judge someone that does, but its just not what I was taught. I have no problem with people that bait. Like you said, a lot of them put in the work. However, I don't like it when people who do nothing but bait and shoot call themselves hunters - and I know a lot of them. I get that people are busy, I'm busy, but if that is the sum total of the effort someone is going to put into hunting, they should consider a different past time.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

It should be a doe only hunt. Why let a youth shoot a large antlered deer, trophy, where there is no room to go up the excitement chain of hunting deer?


----------



## stykNstrings3197 (Aug 11, 2013)

I totally agree. I have 4 sons ages 9-18 and have yet to take them on a youth hunt. The 3 older sons have spent many days with dad in a tree. They have been there to witness me shooting deer (when they were to young to carry a bow) and I have witnessed them shooting there first deer. The youth hunt is just another money maker for the DNR. I'm surprised they don't make a husband and wife season on labor day weekend to lure in more women to the sport. I'm all for introducing kids to the outdoors. Special seasons are not needed. I like my kids to see the good,bad and ugly when it comes to hunting. It will get cold,windy,rain,etc. We might get messed up by other hunters making noise or spreading sent. We might hunt our best spot and see nothing. Its hunting. Its part of the challenge.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

mark.n.chip said:


> It should be a doe only hunt. Why let a youth shoot a large antlered deer, trophy, where there is no room to go up the excitement chain of hunting deer?


But a week later on Oct. 1st its ok for that same kid to take that trophy buck? That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you guys serious? A vast majority of those who "hunt" in this state do so from November 15 to the 30th. The youth hunt gives these kids a chance to do things besides sit and watch dad/mom. My son has been sitting in the woods with me since he was out of diapers. For him to have a opportunity to actually take a shot was phenomenal, though he didnt take the shot. That opportunity is what has him in awe for hunting season this year. His only request is I get him a vertical bow that he can shoot a deer with. *This is hunter recruitment, this is a way of life. This is EXACTLY what WE voted into law. For any grown man to take this away from children is f#$king ludacris!!!!! Many states have always had parents decide laws, Michigan finally does and people want to screw with it. And on a further note our buck population is jacked from all the lovely folks shooting every damn deer which walks in their lane. :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::*


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

mark.n.chip said:


> It should be a doe only hunt. Why let a youth shoot a large antlered deer, trophy, where there is no room to go up the excitement chain of hunting deer?


My kids have not shot a trophy in the youth season...

I think u may be a little delusional in the thought that kids are bagging all the trophy deer. Actually it laughable:screwy: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

symen696 said:


> Are you guys serious? A vast majority of those who "hunt" in this state do so from November 15 to the 30th. The youth hunt gives these kids a chance to do things besides sit and watch dad/mom. My son has been sitting in the woods with me since he was out of diapers. For him to have a opportunity to actually take a shot was phenomenal, though he didnt take the shot. That opportunity is what has him in awe for hunting season this year. His only request is I get him a vertical bow that he can shoot a deer with. *This is hunter recruitment, this is a way of life. This is EXACTLY what WE voted into law. For any grown man to take this away from children is f#$king ludacris!!!!! Many states have always had parents decide laws, Michigan finally does and people want to screw with it. And on a further note our buck population is jacked from all the lovely folks shooting every damn deer which walks in their lane. :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::*


*

Amen*


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

symen696 said:


> Are you guys serious? A vast majority of those who "hunt" in this state do so from November 15 to the 30th. The youth hunt gives these kids a chance to do things besides sit and watch dad/mom. My son has been sitting in the woods with me since he was out of diapers. For him to have a opportunity to actually take a shot was phenomenal, though he didnt take the shot. That opportunity is what has him in awe for hunting season this year. His only request is I get him a vertical bow that he can shoot a deer with. *This is hunter recruitment, this is a way of life. This is EXACTLY what WE voted into law. For any grown man to take this away from children is f#$king ludacris!!!!! Many states have always had parents decide laws, Michigan finally does and people want to screw with it. And on a further note our buck population is jacked from all the lovely folks shooting every damn deer which walks in their lane. :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::*


*
Sounds to me like your son knows a lot more about hunting than some older hunters, been around camp quite awhile, grew up in the tradition of hunting. The tradition was passed down in our family also, generation to generation, that was our hunter recruitment.*


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

sjk984 said:


> My kids have not shot a trophy in the youth season...
> 
> I think u may be a little delusional in the thought that kids are bagging all the trophy deer. Actually it laughable:screwy:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

I support the youth hunt. I think the parent should make the right choice of teaching their kids how to hunt, before they let them. My oldest is 5. I'm gonna start taking her to island lake gun range, to get her used the noise. Then ill start teaching her about guns and safety with the .22. And next year, if she seems interested, and has learned the gun saftey, ill take her out squirrel hunting. Yes, deer is more rewarding, but squirrels are more plentiful. Should be easier to get her into it. If she takes on to that, then we'll move onto deer. And ill fit archery into this too 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

To me the right to head out on the opener with my dad was kind of a step toward becoming a man. With the "youth hunt" we tossed that out the window. I am just tired of all the special rules for special people our politicians keep coming up with. I never took my kids on a youth hunt and never would.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

barnumb said:


> I never took my kids on a youth hunt and never would.


They must feel special.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm thinking as for sons, respected is often times better then special.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

SPITFIRE said:


> They must feel special.


Exactly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the youth hunt is awesome. 
I took my 7 year old son last year and he shot his 1st deer. A nice 9 pt. 
I have never seen him have more fun razzing the guys at deer camp on the night before the Nov. 15th. opener when he asked them how big there 1st deer was. It was all in good fun and everyone got a kick out of it. 
He has talked about that hunt for most of the year and he is talking now about this upcoming hunt. This year we will be bringing my 5 yr old son along to be an observer. He has started with the pellet gun and some with the 22. He likes it and wants to come along. 
I had him in the muzzleloader blind last year and he gets a kick out of just being in the woods. 
Its nice to be able to take them out in the warmer weather when you don't have to worry about them getting cold and bored. 
We get to see quite a few deer and the kids really like it. 
All you guys that think the kids are shooting your deer need to relax. 
Hunting should be fun wether you shoot one or not. Thats how i try to make it for the kids. Our goal is to shoot something to make jerky. My son gets to make the call on what he wants to shoot. His goal right now is a 6 point or bigger he says. On sunday afternoon and no bucks around his goal will be jerky and the first fat doe that comes out is going to probably be his choice. I say let the kids have fun.


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction (May 21, 2013)

I know when I was growing up that youth hunts were so much fun for me. Having my dad right next to me coaching as the birds worked into our spread and me being the only one to blame if they flew away after the shot. I absolutely loved those times spent out there with my dad and remember those more so than my best opening days thus far. The only way to keep our sport alive is to get the youth involved. I am all for it and always will be!


----------



## LilBear42 (Aug 14, 2013)

cross3700 said:


> But a week later on Oct. 1st its ok for that same kid to take that trophy buck? That doesn't make any sense to me.


Its because you don't understand, Those kids are harvesting when no one else can, when the deer are particularly susceptible , not fair for everyone, esp if your not privileged enough to have private land to hunt, what about all the other kids? 
Why does a Kid need a time of their own to hunt when no one else is? 
Do they need special help to make them hunters? Id fathom that's the same mind set of these PRO MAPR guy's, they were privileged as kids and now think we all should hunt as they do!

Hayden


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

LilBear42 said:


> Its because you don't understand, Those kids are harvesting when no one else can, when the deer are particularly susceptible , not fair for everyone, esp if your not privileged enough to have private land to hunt, what about all the other kids?
> Why does a Kid need a time of their own to hunt when no one else is?
> Do they need special help to make them hunters? Id fathom that's the same mind set of these PRO MAPR guy's, they were privileged as kids and now think we all should hunt as they do!
> 
> Hayden


We don't have any private land to hunt and I get that the lack of hunting pressure during the youth hunt does have an impact. 

However, my comment was in reference to someone saying it should be does only, because there's no room to go up the excitement chain of deer hunting if they shoot a trophy buck during the youth hunt. That makes no sense to me. Why would it not be ok to shoot one during the youth hunt but a week later it would be ok for that same kid to shoot that trophy buck from a treestand. Wouldn't the excitement be gone in either scenario?


----------



## LilBear42 (Aug 14, 2013)

cross3700 said:


> We don't have any private land to hunt and I get that the lack of hunting pressure during the youth hunt does have an impact.
> 
> However, my comment was in reference to someone saying it should be does only, because there's no room to go up the excitement chain of deer hunting if they shoot a trophy buck during the youth hunt. That makes no sense to me. Why would it not be ok to shoot one during the youth hunt but a week later it would be ok for that same kid to shoot that trophy buck from a treestand. Wouldn't the excitement be gone in either scenario?


Yes it is the same, but on 1 hand the chances of shooting that trophy is GREATEER when you are the only one out there pre season with a rifle, as in no awareness by the bucks to the pressure!
But on the other hand if that same Kid gets it done with archery equipment on his own when everyone else is hunting then he has something to be happy about as the harvested buck was not a Gift per say but something he/she earned!

Hayden


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree make it archery ony at least on public land and I'd be a okay with that


----------



## LilBear42 (Aug 14, 2013)

fowlpursuit said:


> I agree make it archery ony at least on public land and I'd be a okay with that


I do not believe it can ever be, cant have private land kids with rifles and Public land kids with bows, goes against the FAIR thing don't ya think?

Hayden


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe the youth season as a whole goes against fairness. My thought for the private is that owners/ leasers can self govern what gets harvested. I kn several guys thAt take kids out to the public land because they want to avoid ruinin their good private spots.. And those public lands are my only "good spot"


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

And for the record I do have children never killed anything close to a 100 inch buck and hunt public lands only. I believe in APRs and I believe they will serve more than just the deer herd. I believe they will increase hunter participation and influence outa staters (all of which will increase revenue) guys are gonna come out knowin that every deer in the woods isn't goin to be shot gives hunters a new perspective


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't beleave there's adults out there aginst the youth hunt. I've never killed a 10 point but if a kid killed one on my property during the youth hunt it would not bother me one bit, heck i would be just as excited as them if they got one.I just don't get it. That theres adults like that. They think of there self over there kid or any kid.I love being out there with my son and when he bring a friend it dont bother me one bit to be part of a important in that person life and they will never for get it.weather they get a deer or not. Im taking my son and a friend of his out this year. His friend dont know his dad so he dont do much outdoors and it makes me feel good to help some kid out like that.I'm not saying i'm a great person for doing this but, most of us that deer hunt and are adults have hunted alot . i think hunters that can should take a kid hunting weather there your kid or some else. If we don't do it who will.There's alot you can learn about your kid or any kid and what they learn in the out doors will stay with them for a life time long after were gone.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

fowlpursuit said:


> Dad is too busy during adult season to take the time for his kids so there needs to be a special season? What BS.


I don't think anyone has stated that as the sole reason for the youth hunt. But if a parent is too busy, or too selfish, to take their youth out during the regular season I don't mind at all that a time is set aside for the benefit of the child to work around the bad parenting. 

I still haven't heard from anyone on how 2 days of 1:1 time with a mentoring parent is a bad thing. I think you are basically stating that it let's a bad parent off easy. I'd respond that I care about the youth getting time in the woods and not that the bad parent got off easy.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> I still haven't heard from anyone on how 2 days of 1:1 time with a mentoring parent is a bad thing.


It's not. What's wrong with 3 months of 1:1 time with a mentoring parent? Or for that matter, year round?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm too lazy to surf through 17 pages on my phone. Are there any good "my buck" comments in this thread?

LOL


----------



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

Three months, or a year, of 1:1 sounds great! I wish they would change the laws to read that you MUST mentor a youth before filling an adult tag...

I think most dads would agree that they would rather see the kids shoot a deer, buck or doe, than fill their own tag. There may be a couple that wouldnt and odds are they will never understand.

Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm another one in the "clown" section. I don't think we need these special seasons and I also don't think anyone under 14 should be hunting deer. How many have seen the videos where daddy has child in his lap and helps shoot the deer?


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> I can't believe guys get so caught up in their own selfishness of what they want to shoot or how they were brought up that they can't see the forest for the trees. This thread is great to weed out selfish people and people without children. You can forgive the people without children for not knowing what they don't know, but the selfishness is just sad.
> 
> This is not about giving kids a slam dunk monster buck or any deer for that matter. It's about 1:1 mentoring time for the parent and child on deer hunting.
> 
> ...


Why can't you have 1 on 1 mentoring time during the regular season like I did and like my kids did? When I took the kids they got the first shot within their abilitys. This is not about selfishness it is about building a culture of people that think they deserve special rules. 

If you look at society you see it more and more all the time. Every whining minority gets their way wether it's the right thing to do or not. 
The problems we have today did not exist in decaded past because kids were treated the same as everyone else. They were taught it is ok to loose and not everyone is a winner. That way when they lost the had something to strive for.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

if you want to ban the youth hunt you are an anti hunting tree hugger... get a life and quit being a selfish pos.... It works.. it gets kids in the woods and its a great season.. It is 2 days long !!!! That is so insignificant in the 3 month season we get. N to anyone saying make it doe only. Why? I can tell you why. Selfishness. They are not "your deer"... They are our deer.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

My two cents from GA.... The youth hunt is awesome keep it going and there should be no restrictions on type of deer doe,button,spike,forky,6 point let em hunt and let em kill what ever they want.. 

Do you really think it will knock that much of a dent in the deer herd..

BTW we let our kids hunt as soon as the can aim and shoot a rifle..


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

barnumb said:


> Why can't you have 1 on 1 mentoring time during the regular season like I did and like my kids did? When I took the kids they got the first shot within their abilitys. This is not about selfishness it is about building a culture of people that think they deserve special rules.
> 
> If you look at society you see it more and more all the time. Every whining minority gets their way wether it's the right thing to do or not.
> The problems we have today did not exist in decaded past because kids were treated the same as everyone else. They were taught it is ok to loose and not everyone is a winner. That way when they lost the had something to strive for.


 For 2 days of hunting for a child I find it hard to believe anyone would complain. As for being taught its ok to loose....? Any kid that plays any sport should already know this. So to go hunting for 2 days during youth hunt gaurantees them a kill?


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

oldrank said:


> if you want to ban the youth hunt you are an anti hunting tree hugger... get a life and quit being a selfish pos.... It works.. it gets kids in the woods and its a great season.. It is 2 days long !!!! That is so insignificant in the 3 month season we get. N to anyone saying make it doe only. Why? I can tell you why. Selfishness. They are not "your deer"... They are our deer.


 
Reading comprehension fails you. You wouldn't get my point if I drew you a picture with crayons. 

1. I AM FAR FROM A TREE HUGGER

2. THIS HAS NOTING TO DO WITHH SELFISHNESS

3. WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT OWNING THE DEER?


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

SPITFIRE said:


> For 2 days of hunting for a child I find it hard to believe anyone would complain. As for being taught its ok to loose....? Any kid that plays any sport should already know this. So to go hunting for 2 days during youth hunt gaurantees them a kill?


In the old days when you lost you lost. Now when you loose and you get ice cream just like the team who won.


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

swampbuck62 said:


> My two cents from GA.... The youth hunt is awesome keep it going and there should be no restrictions on type of deer doe,button,spike,forky,6 point let em hunt and let em kill what ever they want..
> 
> Do you really think it will knock that much of a dent in the deer herd..
> 
> BTW we let our kids hunt as soon as the can aim and shoot a rifle..


 
Nothing to do with the deer herd. My kids were out young too this is not about age. I just cant understand why they can't go out with the big boys. Maybe the selfish ones are the dads in a blind by thmself on opening day.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

barnumb said:


> Nothing to do with the deer herd. My kids were out young too this is not about age. I just cant understand why they can't go out with the big boys. Maybe the selfish ones are the dads in a blind by thmself on opening day.


A lot of states have an early season and even a late season youth hunt this is much ado about nothing..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

barnumb said:


> Why can't you have 1 on 1 mentoring time during the regular season like I did and like my kids did? When I took the kids they got the first shot within their abilitys. This is not about selfishness it is about building a culture of people that think they deserve special rules.
> 
> If you look at society you see it more and more all the time. *Every whining minority gets their way wether it's the right thing to do or not.*
> The problems we have today did not exist in decaded past because kids were treated the same as everyone else. They were taught it is ok to loose and not everyone is a winner. That way when they lost the had something to strive for.


Except a few of you.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

barnumb said:


> Nothing to do with the deer herd. My kids were out young too this is not about age. I just cant understand why they can't go out with the big boys. Maybe the selfish ones are the dads in a blind by thmself on opening day.


So your saying that if kids hunt in the youth hunt that they won't bow and rifle hunt the regular season??


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> So your saying that if kids hunt in the youth hunt that they won't bow and rifle hunt the regular season??


I have no idea how you came up with this.


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> Except a few of you.


 
This thread was a discussion about the youth hunt. What it has turned in to is bash someone you don't agree with. Logical discussion fails most of you and then the bash people I dont agree with begins. I have not sent letters to my legislators. I have not said a word to anyone taking their kids on the youth hunt and I have congratulated kids that got a deer. 

This thread solicited opinions and I gave one. Now pick apart what I just said, take things out of context and bash way.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

barnumb said:


> *Why can't you have 1 on 1 mentoring time during the regular season like I did and like my kids did?* When I took the kids they got the first shot within their abilitys. This is not about selfishness it is about building a culture of people that think they deserve special rules.
> 
> If you look at society you see it more and more all the time. Every whining minority gets their way wether it's the right thing to do or not.
> The problems we have today did not exist in decaded past because kids were treated the same as everyone else. They were taught it is ok to loose and not everyone is a winner. That way when they lost the had something to strive for.


 
I wasn't bashing, just pointing out that you are no different. I'm sure lots of things have changed since you were a kid. There is no good reason to stop the youth hunt, it does no harm to anyone.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> So your saying that if kids hunt in the youth hunt that they won't bow and rifle hunt the regular season??


Apparently not or there wouldn't be a need for it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

barnumb said:


> I have no idea how you came up with this.


Explain this better to me then...



barnumb said:


> I just cant understand why they can't go out with the big boys. Maybe the selfish ones are the dads in a blind by thmself on opening day.


My dad hunted with me for the youth hunt, every day of bow season that I wanted to go, and every day of the rifle season for the first 2 years I stated hunting. Now he is doing the same for my younger brother.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just have to say it, after reading most of the posts....... there is definite tone of jealousy in many of them oh they are not coming right out and saying it but it's there.. Why should these brats be allowed to hunt before me, why don't they hunt with the big boys,lets limit them to only doe's etc etc ...it's not fair boohoo poor pitiful me.. very similar to the post on the Native hunts..

Some of you so called grownups should be ashamed..

Sorry if I stuck a finger in your eye but it's true...


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

swampbuck62 said:


> Just have to say it, after reading most of the posts....... there is definite tone of jealousy in many of them oh they are not coming right out and saying it but it's there.. Why should these brats be allowed to hunt before me, why don't they hunt with the big boys,lets limit them to only doe's etc etc ...it's not fair boohoo poor pitiful me.. very similar to the post on the Native hunts..
> 
> Some of you so called grownups should be ashamed..
> 
> Sorry if I stuck a finger in your eye but it's true...


 
You did not get that from me.


----------



## barnumb (Jan 13, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Explain this better to me then...
> 
> 
> 
> My dad hunted with me for the youth hunt, every day of bow season that I wanted to go, and every day of the rifle season for the first 2 years I stated hunting. Now he is doing the same for my younger brother.


 
Reread it. You're dad did a fine job, not knocking that one bit. I still dont understand why we need a special season for kids.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

barnumb said:


> Reread it. You're dad did a fine job, not knocking that one bit. I still dont understand why we need a special season for kids.


The better question is why not? It shirts no one and it does help some in hunter recruitment. Hunters should want to increase hunter opportunities not decrease them if they truly want hunting to continue in this country. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

barnumb said:


> You did not get that from me.


not singling anyone person out,just my very astute observation.

As I said in a previous post they have early youth hunts in many states and I have never heard so much as a whimper of complaint..


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

barnumb said:


> Reread it. You're dad did a fine job, not knocking that one bit. I still dont understand why we need a special season for kids.


Doesn't matter how may times i read it, the first line still reads "I just can't understand why they can't go out with the big boys". My understanding of that is if they go out for the youth hunt, then they wont hunt the regular season.


----------

